

Show HN: PC-Hardware Recommender - onli
http://www.pc-kombo.de/

======
onli
It's my project for quite some time now. Note that it is in german and using
data for the german market.

Basically it grabs as much cpus and gpus as possible from amazon and then uses
two benchmarks to calculate the best combination for the budget.

I'd appreciate any feedback

